# 2 ترانيم مكتوبة للشهيدة دميانة _ بمناسبة استشهاد القديسة دميانة ( 13 طــوبة)



## ABOTARBO (9 يناير 2012)

*2 ترانيم مكتوبة للشهيدة دميانة*​* 
*​*




*​*
*​*تــحــــــــت سـنــــــــــــــان الهنبــــــازيـــــــــــــن*​​


​*
*​* تحت سنان الهنبازين ...نسمع صوت كلة رنين* 
صوت تسبيح مش صوت انين...صوتك ياقديسة دميانة
العذاب بيعصر فيكي...وانتي بردو رافعة ايدكي*
ويسوع جنبك بيقويكي...جنبك ياقديسة دميانة
كان لسانك مليان شكر...وايمانك أقوي من الكفر*
كنتي سعيدة رغم العمر...كنتي سعية يادميانة
وبسببك ألوف وألوف...جم ليسوع من غير خوف*
والوالي واقف يشوف...قوة وشجاعة يادميانة
واستشهدتي بكل عفاف...وايمان صلب عينة مايخاف*
قطعوا رأسك بادين السياف...صرتي شهيدة يادميانة
صـــرتــــي شـهـيــدة يــادمـيـــانـــة*​​


*
*​*الترنيمة التانية إسمها* ​​* دميانه يا عروس البرارى*​


* دميانه يا عروس البرارى*​ 1 ـ دميانه يا عروس البرارى .... يا شمعه منوره فى بلقاس ​ أحكى يا أمى وقولى إيه....  سر حبك فى قلوب الناس ​ * جينا يا أمى يا دميانه ....  بدموعنا وبصلاه وأحساس​  والنيه صادقه جوانا .... نعيش لفادينا بكل أخلاص ​ زى ما عشتى يا دميانه ) 2 )                                          ​ 2 ـ دميانه يا طاهره يا نقيه .... يا أم لأربيعين عذراء​ يا أميره فضلتى تكونى راهبه .... وقولتى يسوع دا بادنيا​ * كونتى لمرقس أبوكى صخره .... ثبتيه فى المسيحيه ​ ورفضــى بكـــل جـــرأه .... أغـــراءات الوثنيـــه  ​  (عذبوكى يا دميانه )​ بين الهمبازين دميانه .... فرغوا راسك والعين دميانه​ مشطوا جسدك بالجير دميانه .... حرقوكى فى لهيب الزيت​ دميانه )3 )​ 3 ـ دميانه يا عروسة يسوع .... زفوكى ملايكه وقديسين ​ فتح حضنه وقال تعالى .... مباركه بين السمائيين​ * يا فرحك يا دميانه .... بحبيبك وبنور العين​ خليكى دايماً فكرانا .... ونعيش زيك منتصرينى ​  (زى ما عشتى يا دميانه ) 2​ ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يناير 2012)

*بعشق الست دميانة بجد 
ترانيم جميلة يا ابو تربو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## anosh (15 يناير 2012)

*ياترى ديه كلمات مين ؟
و هل ديه ترانيم ملحنه و تم تسجيلها 
و الا كلمات لسه جديده ؟​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يناير 2012)

anosh قال:


> *ياترى ديه كلمات مين ؟
> و هل ديه ترانيم ملحنه و تم تسجيلها
> و الا كلمات لسه جديده ؟​*



 [YOUTUBE]MFcLakUochs[/YOUTUBE]​ 
*دى يا حبيبتى ترنيمة تحت سنان الهمبازين 
بصوت كورال سما دميانة 
*​


----------



## anosh (16 يناير 2012)

*ميرسى ياقمر على تعبك​*


----------



## zezza (23 يناير 2012)

*حلوة كتير ترنيمة تحت سنان الهمبازين 
بركة و شفاعة الست دميانة تكون معانا *


----------

